# Gill/skin Fluke Or Hemorrhagic Septicemia



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

gmorning,
I was wondering if i could ask another question. whats the best treatment for Hemorrhagic Septicemia, and gill flukes? i was going to take my fish to a vet so he could ID the cause of there flashing and red streaks. But they want 100 bucks so I'm going to have to wait a few days and make an appointment. in the mean time i would like to treat my fish anyways.
what is a very strong broad spectrum antibiotic?
Whats the best way to treat for flukes ?
I don't have a QT tank so i will have to treat my whole tank so the medication process must allow me to treat my tank. will formalin work? please help me make up my mind before i head to the LFS. thanks


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Why dont you start off by posting a picture of your fish. Make sure its nice and clear so we can see whats happening. I would not be running off to the vet. Fish is not usually something they treat and it sounds like they just want your $$

Post a picture and we will direct you with how to treat.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

ksls said:


> Why dont you start off by posting a picture of your fish. Make sure its nice and clear so we can see whats happening. I would not be running off to the vet. Fish is not usually something they treat and it sounds like they just want your $$
> 
> Post a picture and we will direct you with how to treat.


damit. i hade my fish allready to go and put him back in the tank i will try and get that picture in the next few minutes.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

its a rough pic. but you can see the red streak

here it is


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

i found this pic on this website. it looks kind of like this. red streaks ..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

charlie11 said:


> its a rough pic. but you can see the red streak
> 
> here it is


IMO you have neither of the above. It looks like a bit of heater burn to me by that picture. Is your fish gasping for breath at the surface? Does it act stressed in anyway prior to you removing it from the tsnk? Alot of fish flash for no apparnet reason. My shoal of reds all flashed and they were perfectly healthy.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

the thing is my heater is unpluged. they have not been eating very well. not even swiming. just chilling in one spot all day. they do go to the surface to get air i have co2 about 4bps. air stones going 24/7. i used to put 50 feeder fish in at a time and my tank would get nasty. ive quite the live feeders as they cause disease. but there still acting realy down and sick.. hrmm

thats why i want to treat them for internal cause i fear they ate some bad fish and a few of my reds have turned pale


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

If you believe that your fish has Septicemia go to your petstore and purchase Maracyn and Maracyn 2. Use both at the same time to treat your fish, it will make your water cloudy so dont worry just follow the instructions.



ksls said:


> If you believe that your fish has Septicemia go to your petstore and purchase Maracyn and Maracyn 2. Use both at the same time to treat your fish, it will make your water cloudy so dont worry just follow the instructions.


Why is your heater unplugged??? These are tropical fish that need constant temps of 78-80 degrees. Plug your heater back in!!!


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

is that the best possable treatment for a broad treatment? like flukes or other external stuff? im so lost at treating disease im kind of looking for powerful treatment that would treat all sorts of disease


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

charlie11 said:


> is that the best possable treatment for a broad treatment? like flukes or other external stuff? im so lost at treating disease im kind of looking for powerful treatment that would treat all sorts of disease


There isnt a magic one pill cure for everything. You have bacterial medications, anti fungal and parasitic. Maracyn and Maracyn2 will cover the first 2 but you would need something like prazipro to deal with parasites. I would just use maracyn, plug your heater back in and go from there.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think prazi pro may kill gill flukes, but i'm not sure


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i think prazi pro may kill gill flukes, but i'm not sure


Im treating that now . one dose every 3 days. for 21 days right? i hope it helps with the gills. they are looking irratated


----------

